# To "Train" in Kung Fu



## Grenadier (Jun 5, 2006)

Someone's been watching too many movies on "Samaurai Saturday..."  Xianglongshibazhang indeed!



http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2006-06/03/content_607755.htm



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kung fu fan tries to stop train
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](China Daily)
> Updated: 2006-06-03 09:06[/FONT]
> 
> ...





[/FONT]


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I like superman but I'm differently not jumping out of a window.
teenager you just have to love em!
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd have waited. Sounds like he was a real contender for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I'd have waited. Sounds like he was a real contender for the Darwin Awards.


 
Lol... yeah, that would have taken some explaining...


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

Doh!!


----------

